# noch fische reinsetzen?



## Speedy 1975 (26. Aug. 2012)

Ich habe zur Zeit noch 12 fische wobei drei davon noch in nen behandlungsbecken sind. 
Ich lese immer von der Faustregel 500g fisch pro 1000l aber wenn ich ehrlich bin  kann ich schlecht schätzen wieviel kg fisch im Teich sind. Mal eben sich an die federwaage hängen wollen sich die fische auch nicht,weiss auch nicht wieso  auch nicht gegen Futter. 
Die Grösse der fische liegt so zwischen 6cm und 15cm, sind Ca Angaben.
Ich würde mir gerne nächste Saison noch meinen drei __ shubunkin ein oder zwei Kollegen dazu kaufen. 
Wie sieht das aus wird das zuviel für meinen 2700-3000 Liter Teich


----------



## Sandra1976 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Hallo Speedy, 
bevor du ans kaufen von neuen Fischen denkst, würde ich vielleicht erst mal schauen, dass du deine Fische wieder ganz gesund bekommst. Goldis und Shubunkis vermehren sich so schnell, dass dein Teich eingentlich viel zu klein ist. Ich würde es lassen und lieber meinen Teich optimieren, damit dir das mit den kranken/toten Fischen nicht nochmal passiert.
Im Sinne der Tiere LG Sandra


----------



## Speedy 1975 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

die jungtiere habe ich raus genommen,shunbunkins nachwuchs soll bei mischbesatz schwer zu bekommen sien. darum wollte ich ein oder zwei grosse nachkaufen. die jungfische kann ich gut be nem nachbarn los werden der hat nen riesen naturteich,dort lässt er der natur ihren lauf inklusive verluste durch __ reiher katzen und so,fische kann man immer gut los weren bei ihm.
wieviele dürften ingesammt in den teich? das ich keine fische rein setze bevor nicht alles wieder gut ist ist mir klar.


----------



## lissbeth66 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Hallo Speedy,

Ehrlich gesagt hast Du genug drin und bei 60 cm Teichtiefe ist das was drin ist schon zuviel.
Du willst doch bald Vergrößern oder ? 
Ich würde bis dahin warten .


----------



## Christine (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Hallo Speedy,

was soll der Unsinn? Vergrößer Deinen Teich erstmal und kurier die anderen anständig aus. Zum Winter noch Fische in eine 60cm-Pfütze zu setzen, ist doch wie Roulette spielen.:evil


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Hey Speedy,


> shunbunkins nachwuchs soll bei mischbesatz schwer zu bekommen sien.


Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Ich hatte früher Shubunkins, Sarassa und normale Goldis.
Der Nachwuchs egal welcher Art hatt bald das Platzangebot gesprengt!

Ach ja,


> was soll der Unsinn? Vergrößer Deinen Teich erstmal und kurier die anderen anständig aus. Zum Winter noch Fische in eine 60cm-Pfütze zu setzen, ist doch wie Roulette spielen.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

dieses jahr sollen keine mehr rein!!! hatte ja auch geschrieben nächste saison!!!


----------



## Christine (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

In der nächsten Saison ist Dein Teich immer noch zu klein und zu flach.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Hallo,
ich finde den hier teilweise sehr "harten" Ton gegenüber Einsteigern echt nicht angebracht. Nicht jeder kommt als Profi zur Welt und nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit (Platz oder Finanzen) gleich einen "See" zu bauen. Auch ein Teich mit 3000 l ist keine Pfütze!
Schließlich lebt das Forum auch von "Neuteichbesitzern" und hilft eben diesen (kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten). Worte wie Unsinn, vergrößer erst mal, etc. helfen dem Betroffenen nur wenig, sondern verscheuchen ihn schnell wieder. Und das sollte ja nicht der Sinn und Zweck sein!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Holger,
normalerweise ist der Ton doch hier sehr human.
Wenn sich jemand als teilweise Empfehlungsresistent erweist, sollte man auch schon mal deutlicher werden dürfen.
Viele haben schon eigene (leidvolle) Erfahrungen machen müssen und geben diese dann kostenlos weiter.

Bei einer akuten Erkrankung, wahrscheinlich Aufgrund von ungünstigen Haltungsbedingungen und einem für die Haltung von Goldfischen ungünstigen Teich nach einem weiteren Besatz zu fragen, geht dann schon einigen Tierfreunden nahe.
Wer kein Geld hat Fische einigermaßen Artgerecht zu halten, sollte einen Teich ohne einrichten.
Jeder kann aus den Äußerungen seine Schlüsse ziehen, manchmal sind eigene Erfahrungen auch sehr hilfreich. Den Fischen machen die aber nicht so viel Spass.

Ich habe auch einen ungünstigen Teich gehabt und den Fischen ging es nicht nicht gut.
Das hab ich aber erst durch die Informationen aus Foren herrausgefunden.

Bisher wurde niemand persönlich angegriffen. Das ist auch sicher von keinem gewollt. 
Die Tierliebe verleitet schon mal zu etwas deutlicheren Hinweisen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Hallo Holger,

ich für meine Meinung hab hier keinen harten Ton gefunden

Das "Unsinn" von unserer Else mal außer Acht gelassen

Allerdings war das im Zusammenhang gesehen auch nicht wirklich hart!

Wir geben hier doch nur Erfahrungen zum Wohle der Tiere in unseren Teichen weiter

Wenn jemand jedoch Ratschläge nicht annehmen möchte, obwohl danach gefragt wird.

Ja, dann darf man glaube ich etwas deutlicher werden.

Wir haben alle mal angefangen, die meisten warscheinlich mit Fehlern
Umso mehr haben wir uns doch gefreut das wir Tipps von Leuten bekommen haben die mehr wußten als wir


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Hallo Holger,

bevor Du Dich über den "harten" Ton aufregst - hast Du die ganze Vorgeschichte gelesen?

Ruf Dir mal alle Themen von Speedy auf und lies erst einmal. Dann wirst Du die Antworten vielleicht besser verstehen.


----------



## zuppinger (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: noch fische reinsetzen?*

Ich finde auch, dass hier absolut kein "harter" Ton herrscht. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man dazu andere Foren in Vergleich zieht. Dass Else es deutlich ausdrückt ist doch okay. Ich habe auch meine Lektion von ihr gelernt. Punkt. 
Ich glaube, wenn Else an ihren Teich tritt schwimmen die Fische in Parade vorbei und wehe einer tanzt außer der Reihe...


----------

